# Trike wheel nut problem. Need help.



## Cyclopathic (25 Jan 2013)

I'm servicing a trike and one of the front wheel nuts (It is a two wheels at the front one at the back, front steering trike) is stripped of its thread. 
The nut is M12 x 1.0 and I cannot seem to find anywhere that has such a thing. It seems it is an uncommon diameter for bicycles and rather too fine a thread to be in general stock anywhere. I've tried a couple of bike shops a couple of hardware shops and a specialised nut and bolt emporium but it seems my request is too exotic.
I'm not entirely sure of the make of the trike either as it just says "trike" on it. It has two 20 x 1.75 wheels on the front and a 24 on the rear.
I desperately need a nut of the correct size so if anyone has any ideas I'd be enormously grateful.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jan 2013)

Can you post a picture?

What type of brakes does it have, and is there a make and / or name on the actual hub?


----------



## simon.r (25 Jan 2013)

These any good?:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M12-Stain..._Metalworking_Supplies_ET&hash=item1e4c04a521


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Jan 2013)

simon.r said:


> These any good?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M12-Stain..._Metalworking_Supplies_ET&hash=item1e4c04a521


 
They look like they could well be. Thanks.


----------



## Cyclopathic (26 Jan 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Can you post a picture?
> 
> What type of brakes does it have, and is there a make and / or name on the actual hub?


Unfortunately pics not available at the mo. Hopefuly I've got it sorted now. If not then I will be back armed with pics and sorry for myself tales.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jan 2013)

Best of luck...


----------

